# Baritone Rep



## jvardon (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys, so I'm really picky with repertoire and also love to sing in my falsetto. I therefore constantly sing tenor and soprano arias as theirs tend to be more lyrical and song-like than repertoire for a low baritone.

Anyway, I am looking for a sad but beautiful aria. Something minor, and perhaps with arpeggios in the accompaniment like Una Furtiva (fits my search perfectly if I were a tenor). Other examples of arpgeggiated accompaniment would be Schuberts' Ave Maria (Ellens Dritter Gesang) or Il balen del suo sorriso by Verdi(fits my search well also).

But yeah, you get my point, sad sounding (minor key), and broken chord/arpeggiated accompaniment.

Thanks guys. Still trying to build am interesting set list for my Junior recital.


----------



## Cirpi (Apr 14, 2013)

This could be close to what you are looking for:

Dargomyzhsky - Mne grustno
Debussy - Beau soir (has the arpeggios a bit)
Debussy - Nuit d'etoiles (not so sad)
Faure - Les berceaux
Back/Gounod - Ave Maria (certainly the arpeggios)
Schumann - Tief im Herzen trag' ich Pein, op. 138/2

Good luck with your recital!


----------



## jvardon (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you so much I love Les Berceaux and Man Grustno, just need to find some sheet music now.
I posted a similar question elsewhere and people came up with some great arias, my favs from those being:
Il balen del suo sorriso (from Il Trovatore)
Pourquoi me Reveiller (from Werther) (Baritone)
Vien, Leonora (from La Favorita)


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

I hope it's not against the rules to post this site, but for sheets, go here: http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Composers it has almost anything you can think of that is public domain.


----------



## jvardon (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, I do actually use that site quite a bit, that and http://www.artsongcentral.com, it's another good one for some sheet music if one likes art songs.


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

another sugestion!


----------



## jvardon (Apr 22, 2013)

Omg love this.^_^. Thank you.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

There's a lovely Mozart art song that's not well known, "Io ti lascio" (the farewell). It's a sad, elegant song with the sort of drama you're asking about. You can hear the song on Bryn Terfel's CD "Tutto Mozart". I learned it years ago and audiences seem to like it. So do I.


----------

